# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  مقتل شاب عشريني أمام نادي ليلي

## ادارة المنتدى

تعرض شاب عشريني لإطلاق عيارات نارية من قبل مجموعة أشخاص أمام احد النوادي الليلية في منطقة الدوارالسابع بعمان فجر امس وفق ما أفاد مصدر امني.وقال المصدر ان المتوفي تعرض لاصابته لاكثر من عيار ناري ادى الى وفاته على الفور مشيرا المصدر انه تم محاولة اسعافه الى مدينة الحسين الطبية الا انه وصل متوفيا.واضاف المصدر انه تم القاء القبض على اربعة أشخاص مشتبه بتورطهم بإطلاق النار على المتوفي وما زال التحقيق مستمرا .

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

